# I got in at last



## avandriver (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello guys I have been trying to post on this forum for ages but due to my technicall ineptness I could not manage .


Anyway I am here now so I will introduce Myself properly 

My name is Steve and the wife is Christine We have two kids ,Stephen-Niall 10 And Amy 16 

After christine has ben fighting a mighty battle with Cancer   we decided to buy a motorhome and get out and see the bits of this country that we have not allready seen .

I would like to wish everybody here a belated Merry christmas and a just in time Happy new year 

Here is our new Van 







I will be collecting Merlin very soon so I can start putting the things that arent right back the way they should be 

See you guys on the road  

Steve


----------



## Tony Lee (Dec 31, 2007)

You should have asked the kids how to post. They know such things instinctively.

Welcome


----------



## sundown (Dec 31, 2007)

hello, steve and christine and welcome
enjoy the site & your new van and a good new year to you!
sundown


----------



## avandriver (Dec 31, 2007)

Tony Lee said:


> You should have asked the kids how to post. They know such things instinctively.
> 
> Welcome



The crazy thing is I moderate on a different forum  with the user name   The wild eye so I am well up to speed with the tinternet and its workings .

for some reason I did not get the forum registration email so I could not post 

All is well now 


Steve


----------



## merlin wanderer (Dec 31, 2007)

*merlins*



avandriver said:


> Hello guys I have been trying to post on this forum for ages but due to my technicall ineptness I could not manage .
> 
> 
> Anyway I am here now so I will introduce Myself properly
> ...


 
Magic guys another Merlin owner on the site I was getting lonely
hope you have as much fun as we have had with ours


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello Steve and family. Good luck with your new camper, I'm sure you'll enjoy yourselves.

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## teachertrish (Dec 31, 2007)

and a welcome from us aswell,I would only ask you steve that if you are in any trouble in your m/h whether it be at home or on tour feel free to ask for help.
We are from aberdeenshire and used to be caravanners,you never know when you will be stuck for a hand,myself or my partner or even one of our kids will help if asked..trish and andy..


----------



## hillwalker (Dec 31, 2007)

awe the best mate..


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 31, 2007)

hi mate wish your wife well as my wife had a cancer scare 12 months since, she is ok now so good luck to you all. and enjoy your van looking forward to hearing about your travels and happy new year and all the best.


----------

